

Tactics to Hack an Enterprise Network - raffi
http://blog.strategiccyber.com/2013/01/14/tactics-to-hack-an-enterprise-network/

======
raffi
Hi guys, there's been a lot of news on HN lately about the Java 0-day, the
Ruby on Rails exploit, etc.

There's a lot of misconceptions about hacking and what it looks like now. This
blog post attempts to raise awareness about what a targeted attack looks like
today. It's a lot more than scanning systems for open services and launching a
remote exploit.

\-- Raphael

